

Why I'm going back to cable TV - dendory
http://dendory.net/?b=53002a39

======
workhere-io
_Hulu is US only. Netflix has a Canadian catalog but it is a far cry from the
US one._

You can easily watch American Netflix and Hulu with
[http://unlocator.com](http://unlocator.com) or similar services.

------
transfire
Love the smell of Monopoly in the morning.

